

Anyone you know? "Microsoft BizSpark Accelerates 45,000 Startups" - matan_a
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2011/11/16/microsoft-bizspark-accelerates-45-000-startups-around-the-world.aspx

======
profquail
We (TidePowerd) enrolled in BizSpark towards the end of 2009 -- as we build a
.NET-based product, it's been instrumental in building our company. It doesn't
cost Microsoft to give us copies of Visual Studio, Windows, etc., and it
would've been a major factor in our startup costs if we'd had to pay for a
bunch of licenses.

------
matan_a
I came across this and i was curious how prevalent this is in the HN
community. 45000 is a pretty big number.

